# Sale of Hyatt



## sheilas (Sep 2, 2014)

Disappointing fact with the sale of my Hyatt.. I had 2200 points in my Interval Account through Hyatt. When I sold the Hyatt those points disappeared or got transferred to the new owner.  Just letting anyone that may be selling their Hyatt to make sure you use all of your Interval points before you sell.


----------



## Kal (Sep 2, 2014)

The Hyatt Interval account is not like a classic stand-alone Interval account.  The Hyatt Interval membership is exclusive to Hyatt owners as it is part of the HRC membership maintenance fees.  If you own non-Hyatt resorts, those cannot be included with the Hyatt Interval account and points from the two accounts cannot be co-mingled.  Thus, when you no longer pay the Hyatt MFs, you no longer have access to the Hyatt Interval account.  Any residual points follow to the new owner of the HRC unit.

 So the buyer of your unit got an added benefit in the deal that maybe the buyer didn't even realize.


----------



## bdh (Sep 2, 2014)

Kal said:


> when you no longer pay the Hyatt MFs, you no longer have access to the Hyatt Interval account.  Any residual points follow to the new owner of the HRC unit.
> 
> So the buyer of your unit got an added benefit in the deal that maybe the buyer didn't even realize.



Confirmed reservations in your name will also transfer to the new owner - to keep a reservation in your name, you'd need to include a stipulation in the sales agreement that the new owner will provide a guest certificate to you.


----------



## optimist (Sep 3, 2014)

I did not realize that II would close out our account after you sell. I thought they would open up a new account under the buyer's name. Thank you for the heads up.  I don't blame you, I would have been very annoyed as well.


----------

